# Прошло 5 лет, снова слегла. Прошу помощи



## nadena88888 (4 Сен 2021)

Добрый день. Вот уже с 2015 года я не вспоминала про свою спину. И вот этот день случился 23 июля. Слегла, колола мелок икам, пила сирдалуд и витамины колола. Прошёл месяц. Сейчас хожу, но сохранились боли и отдаёт в правую ногу. Ездила сегодня на мрт. Заключение добавила. Снимки тоже. Прошу совета. Чем лечить? Толковых врачей у нас нет. Был один, который поставил меня на ноги в прошлый раз. Но умер, спасибо ему. Очень прошу. Скажите все очень плохо? Как это лечить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Сен 2021)

Поставьте диск для просмотра.
И еще раз подробно опишите, что и как болит.


----------



## nadena88888 (5 Сен 2021)

Снимки



Добрый день. Да, попробую найти дисковод... Болит правая нога, нерв как будто западает. И не могу спину прямо толком держать, влево уходит. На снимке видно что не ровный столб...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Сен 2021)

Болит. Сперва определимся, как лечить. Консервативно или оперативно.
На пятках и носках ходить можете? В штаны не писяете? Боль терпимая?


----------



## nadena88888 (5 Сен 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, да, хожу и так и так, нагибаюсь, ЛФК делаю спокойно, но при поворотах болит правая нога, будто там пусто и нерва нет, приседаю, только упражнение лёжа на спине с поднятие корпуса не дается. В туалет хожу по месту назначения. Боль терпимая, но когда посижу потом долго расхаживаюсь... Что бы выпрямиться. Диск включила, но что с него именно Вам выслать? Видео не даёт загрузить...

Снимки

 

2


----------



## La murr (5 Сен 2021)

@nadena88888, при загрузке снимков с диска попробуйте воспользоваться этими рекомендациями, пожалуйста - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23773/post-406438 
Или загрузите папку DICOM на файлообменник или облачное хранилище и дайте ссылку для просмотра в теме или переписке с врачом.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Сен 2021)

nadena88888 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, да, хожу и так и так, нагибаюсь, ЛФК делаю спокойно, но при поворотах болит правая нога, будто там пусто и нерва нет, приседаю, только упражнение лёжа на спине с поднятие корпуса не дается. В туалет хожу по месту назначения. Боль терпимая, но когда посижу потом долго расхаживаюсь... Что бы выпрямиться.


То есть, будем лечить.
Цель лечения ясна - жизнь без этой проблемы.
А задачи и методы давайте разбирать.
Их три:
- борьба с болью
- ограничение подвижности в больном месте позвоночника и восстановление подвижности в окружающих местах
- обеспечение возможности и стимуляция организма на борьбу с проблемой.
Но третья задача в основном касается восстановления пораженного нерва. По описанию жалоб -  поражения нерва нет, значит, оставляем две задачи.
Как их решить, знаете?


----------



## nadena88888 (5 Сен 2021)

К сожалению нет. Всё выше написанное в заключении больше пугает до истерики, вакуум и повреждённый костный мозг и асептическое воспаления, но ясности для меня никакой. Вся надежда только на вас, доктор. Пью сейчас мелоксикам, омез, кальций и хондропротекторы. Но это не лечение, а так, попытка жить...

Ну и ЛФК лёгкое, но без него ещё хуже.

Ещё боль в правой ягодице и больно стоять на правой ноге, отекает и болит.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Сен 2021)

nadena88888 написал(а):


> К сожалению нет. Всё выше написанное в заключении больше пугает до истерики...


Таблетку от истерики примите.



nadena88888 написал(а):


> вакуум


Пустое место, заполненное воздухом. Диск высох, вот пустое место и образовалось. Наплевать, но надо, чтобы в этом месте без диска не двигалось.



nadena88888 написал(а):


> и повреждённый костный мозг и асептическое воспаления,


Срастание позвонков через воспаление. Наплевать, но надо, чтобы в этом месте без диска не двигалось.



nadena88888 написал(а):


> но ясности для меня никакой. Вся надежда только на вас, доктор.


Спрашивайте.



nadena88888 написал(а):


> Пью сейчас мелоксикам, омез, кальций и хондропротекторы. Но это не лечение, а так, попытка жить...


Вот и и первая задача!
*1. Уменьшение боли, воспаления, отечности и улучшение лимфо- и кровотока:*
1.1. Противовоспалительная и анальгезирующая терапия - НПВП, анальгетики и в т.ч. самое эффективное - локальная инъекционная терапия (инъекции анестетиков, глюкокортикоидов);
1.2. Уменьшение спастического напряжения мышц-миорелаксанты
1.3. Улучшение лимфо- и кровотока-массаж, лимфодренаж
1.4. Физиотерапия;
1.5. Рефлексотерапия, в т.ч. самая простая домашняя-аппликатор типа Кузнецова\

Поэтому мелоксикам с омезом понятно, а кальций и хондропротектор зачем.
итак пункт 1.1. выполнили.
А дальше что можете?



nadena88888 написал(а):


> Ну и ЛФК лёгкое, но без него ещё хуже.


Это уже вторая задача.
*2. Уменьшение травматизации невральной структуры:*
2.1. Отдых, лечение правильным положением;
2.2. Ношение бандажей, корсетов для иммобилизации пораженного участка позвоночника;
2.3. Мануальная терапия, массаж и вытяжение позвоночника для восстановления подвижности в непораженных сегментах;
2.4. Вытяжение позвоночника в пораженном сегменте;
2.5. Использование ортопедических матрацев с функцией профилактического вытяжения;
2.6. Обучающие программы правильного поведения пациентов;
2.7. Физические упражнения;
2.8. Психологическая коррекция.

То есть отсюда выполняете пункт 2.7 Кстати какую гимнастику делаете? Лечебную, восстановительную или тренировочную?



nadena88888 написал(а):


> Ещё боль в правой ягодице и больно стоять на правой ноге, отекает и болит.


Есть отчего, так может операция?


----------



## nadena88888 (5 Сен 2021)

Гимнастика по вашему сайту для острого периода и кое что из подострого.. 1..1 1.2посоветуйте лекарства, помню мне какой-то гормон колол и и баралгин вроде бы, от сирдалуд жуткая побочка, но во время обострения пропила. А кальций пью,тк врач сказала, что омез выводит его из организма и надо пить дополнительно. 1.3 самомассаж делаю 1.5 использую часто. 2.2.бандаж ношу, когда что то убираю, готовлю, носила весь острый период. Иногда в машину надеваю. 2.3.мануальщиков побаиваюсь и толковых в городе нет, может и вообще нет. Не узнавала если честно. 2.4 вытяжение, как это сделать, в центре каком то? Или дома тоже как то можно, упражнения там например. 2.5 матрас покупался специальный для моей спины. Но я тут затупила и поспала на старом матрасе ватном на террасе во время жары, и утром уже и почувствовала обострение 24 июля 2.6 программы поведения все помню и практикую с первого обострения.

Операцию конечно не исключаю. Но пока дрыпаю и как говорите не писаю в штаны буду искать решение проблемы. Больше беречь себя... И не убиваться в огороде.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Наплевать, но надо, чтобы в этом месте без диска не двигалось.


Что значит не двигалось?

Ну и кондиционер я думаю повлиял на моё состояние.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> анальгетики


Какие лучше? Есть аспирин, пенталгин, парацетамол, ибупрофен. Надо куплю другие.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Сен 2021)

nadena88888 написал(а):


> Гимнастика по вашему сайту для острого периода и кое что из подострого..


Зачем нарушать. Делаем острый недельку, нет боли, переходим к подострому, не больно - переходим к ремиссии. А потом восстановительный и тренировочный уровень. 



nadena88888 написал(а):


> 1..1 1.2посоветуйте лекарства, помню мне какой-то гормон колол и и баралгин вроде бы, от сирдалуд жуткая побочка, но во время обострения пропила. А кальций пью,тк врач сказала, что омез выводит его из организма и надо пить дополнительно.


По инету лекарства не назначают.
Обезболивающие те, что помогают. В стандарте Ксефокам, Кетонал. 
Но блокаду обычно с Дексаметазоном или Дипроспаном. 
Кроме Сирдалуда есть Мидокалм - обсудите с врачом. 



nadena88888 написал(а):


> 1.3 самомассаж делаю 1.5 использую часто.


Уже хорошо
А где же пункты:

1.4. Физиотерапия;
1.5. Рефлексотерапия, в т.ч. самая простая домашняя-аппликатор типа Кузнецова. 



nadena88888 написал(а):


> 2.2.бандаж ношу, когда что то убираю, готовлю, носила весь острый период. Иногда в машину надеваю.


Если болит и приносит облегчение - надо.
Если не болит, то только при нагрузке.
Сидя корсете не работает. Сидя работает подушка под поясницу, такая, чтобы сидя и стоя прогиб в пояснице не менялся.



nadena88888 написал(а):


> 2.3.мануальщиков побаиваюсь и толковых в городе нет, может и вообще нет. Не узнавала если честно.


С этоже целью работает ЛФК и вытяжение. 



nadena88888 написал(а):


> 2.4 вытяжение, как это сделать, в центре каком то? Или дома тоже как то можно, упражнения там например.


Сложно. Скорее не надо, если нечем. 



nadena88888 написал(а):


> 2.5 матрас покупался специальный для моей спины. Но я тут затупила и поспала на старом матрасе ватном на террасе во время жары, и утром уже и почувствовала обострение 24 июля.


Хорошо.



nadena88888 написал(а):


> 2.6 программы поведения все помню и практикую с первого обострения.


Отлично. 



nadena88888 написал(а):


> Операцию конечно не исключаю. Но пока дрыпаю и как говорите не писаю в штаны буду искать решение проблемы. Больше беречь себя... И не убиваться в огороде.


Пробуем. 



> Что значит не двигалось?


Значит, что в пораженных сегментах подвижности быть не должно.
В этом и Ваша сложность.
У Вас из шести позвонков (с крестцом), не двигаться должно три.



Почему вылезла верхняя? Именно потому, что не рабочие нижние перегрузили все на верхний диск и диск не выдержал.
Как раз в этом и лечение - поправить все здоровое, чтобы оно максимально работало, и сформировать такой стереотип движений, при котором в пораженных сегментах движение будет минимально.


----------



## nadena88888 (5 Сен 2021)

Доктор, я вас поняла. Спасибо, что разъяснили мне всё и уделили столько внимания к моей проблеме. Записалась к врачу, но ближайшая запись на 15 число в соседнем городе. Увы и ах. Пока буду пить мелоксикам и куплю мидокалм. Теперь буду менять поведение и спорт, до этого занималась степом, видимо позвонки и не выдержали статики, теперь ЛФК, потом может быть лёгкий пилатес? Ну конечно по самочувствию и результатам лечения. Бассейн рассматриваю, как вариант. В прошлый раз сильно помог.
  Конечно организовать не подвижность будет тяжело, даже не придумаю как это сделать... Кроме корсета.
Физиотерапия узнаю про неё, аппликатор использую с первого дня обострения.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Сен 2021)

nadena88888 написал(а):


> Пока буду пить мелоксикам и куплю мидокалм.


Попросите заменить НПВП на анальгетик. 



nadena88888 написал(а):


> Теперь буду менять поведение и спорт, до этого занималась степом, видимо позвонки и не выдержали статики, теперь лфк, потом может быть лёгкий пилатес?


Не разобрались. Надо делать ЛФК по нарастающей, лечебный упровень, потом восстановительный, куда входят и растяжки мыщц и не пораженных сегментов (тот же пилатес), а потом и нагрузки тренировочные с утяжелителями, резинками, тренажерами.
Как определить до куда тянуть, знаете?



nadena88888 написал(а):


> Ну конечно по самочувствию и результатам лечения. Бассейн рассматриваю, как вариант.


Тогда уж авааэробика. 



nadena88888 написал(а):


> В прошлый раз сильно помог.
> Конечно организовать не подвижность будет тяжело, даже не придумаю как это сделать... Кроме корсета.


Правильное поведение. 



nadena88888 написал(а):


> Физиотерапия узнаю про неё, аппликатор использую с первого дня обострения.


Аппликатор 3 раза в день, мазь после него 3 раза в день, компресс (пеленка на мазь) - 3 раза в день.


----------



## nadena88888 (6 Сен 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> до куда тянуть, знаете?


Пока не болит?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Сен 2021)

nadena88888 написал(а):


> Пока не болит?


Значит, все будет хорошо!


----------



## nadena88888 (6 Сен 2021)

Спасибо, @Доктор Ступин. Буду работать над собой.


----------



## nadena88888 (17 Сен 2021)

Добрый вечер.. Ездили к неврологу В Вязьме. Прописала лечение. Сначало прописала вольтарен уколы, но потом решили заменить на капельницы. Начала лечение. Надеюсь обойтиись без операции, но время покажет😓


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Сен 2021)

Отлично. Ждем


----------



## nadena88888 (17 Сен 2021)

Подскажите пожалуйста, что такое признаки периатрикулярного фиброза фасетокна дугоостростчатых суставов на на l3-s1 ?

Спондилоартроз, как с ним бороться?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Сен 2021)

Сперва устранить на них воспаление, а потом не двигать больными суставами.


----------



## nadena88888 (17 Сен 2021)

nadena88888 написал(а):


> Подскажите пожалуйста, что такое признаки периатрикулярного фиброза фасеток на дугоостростчатых суставов на на l3-s1?


А это?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Сен 2021)

Это уплотнения связок вокруг больных суставов, чтобы не двигались.
Видели таки большие и деформированные суставы на пальцах рук?


----------



## nadena88888 (18 Сен 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Видели таки большие и деформированные суставы на пальцах рук?


Да, видела, спасибо. Доктор, большая вероятность, что мне всё же в будущем придётся оперировать позвоночник?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Сен 2021)

nadena88888 написал(а):


> ... мне всё же в будущем придётся оперировать позвоночник?


Нет. Если перестанет двигаться, перестанет болеть.


----------



## nadena88888 (23 Сен 2021)

Во вторник была последняя капельницы. Сегодня второй день без неё и нпвс. Снова нога стала ощущаться. Похоже не помогло. Тк посижу, долго расхаживаюсь и чувствую что нога чуть немеет. Бедро в основном. Может подождать ещё надо, не знаю. Сейчас по списку вольтарен, колю лидогамму и аксамон, как и прописал доктор. Ну и гимнастика. Похоже чуда уже не будет.


----------



## nadena88888 (17 Апр 2022)

Добрый день. Вот уже 8 месяцев прошло после обострения. Спасибо доктору Ступину, за советы и поддержку. Хромота пропала, уже ношусь, но потом вспоминаю что нельзя и "лечу") терапия помогла снять боль и воспаление. Каждодневная зарядка и акваэробика приносит свои результаты. Гуляю много, я думаю, что движение и помогло мне, с мужем много гуляем. Движение это жизнь, все таки. Время огородов, но всю тяжёлую работу взяли мои мужчины.. Тч надеюсь, мой мозг перестроился наиболее щадящий образ жизни.. И не будет меня сподвигать на геройские поступки. Всем удачи, кто это все переживает..


----------

